# jack3d thread



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

what happened to the thread about jacked for 12,50

was it a scam?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Looks like it mate... The link no longer works and someone said before on another thread that its now gone from there won items list, I was going to make a ordered for afew today as well...!!!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

yeah i bought one too mate but i cant find it in my purchase history!

i thought i was just being thick!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

It's not in my purchase history either, but i have an e-mail saying it's been dispatched??


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Get on to PayPal ASAP mate, Should be able to claim it back!


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

thought it was too good to be true


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah i had the item in my watched items and ordered 2 late last night but just checked now and it's gone from watched list and can't see it in my won items either :-s


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Not in my history either its in my paypal history thought. I'll wait and see if it turns up.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Just an update I got a email y'day saying I payed on the 17th and product was dispatched on the 18th

And then just before got another email saying thanks for order it had been dispatched from hong kong and should be here in 20ish days

Have the others who bought some had these???

Just thought I'd keep people in the loop and see if there the same


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the original Jacked thread was deleted as it was in the general section but was clearly about a supplement......one thing i will say guys if the price is to good to be true it is....


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I'm going to give a few days to see if it turns up, if not then I'll claim paypal

edit:just checked my ebay, it's disappeared off there lol. have an email saying its dispatched


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How do you claim your money back I bought it x6 :/


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

paypal then open a dispute resolution centre


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

I'd give it a few days first though


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

crouchmagic said:


> I'd give it a few days first though


How come it's not in our eBay history or asking us to leave feedback? Seems a bit dodgy IMO


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Give it a week or so it did say up to 6 days as it was only second class standard. I reckon they were stolen and hes offloaded them quickly and deleted the evidence. I didnt realise you could do that in ebay though, all traces of the order have just vanished.


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

It is dodgy...also if it is coming from Hong Kong god knows whats in the tub!


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

vduboli said:


> It is dodgy...also if it is coming from Hong Kong god knows whats in the tub!


Lol he hasn't replied to any of my messages either.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

vduboli said:


> It is dodgy...also if it is coming from Hong Kong god knows whats in the tub!


Small men maybe


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

his email address seems a bit strange too lol [email protected]

if you google it there are two results, one can't understand second can be translated and it is discussing the star wars blu ray he was also selling

you should have emails proving you bought the item though to show paypal


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Rob1184 said:


> Small men maybe


Haha the stuff sends me mad enoguh as it is, god knows what small men will feel like.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

vduboli said:


> Haha the stuff sends me mad enoguh as it is, god knows what small men will feel like.


Painful


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I just received this message:

hello,your item have be dispatched from our Hong Kong Agent,that is Airmail,it will take 20-25 days to come to your country,please wait it patiently.

- deastham

I heard you can't file a dispute after 21 days? I really don't know what to do because if I wait and it doesn't come then I can't get my money back.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

40 days the dispute is IIRC. I'll go check now


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

It's defo from China, his name on paypa comes up as: ? ?? lol

Here is what paypal says:

You can open a disputeA buyer asks for a seller's help in resolving an issue with a transaction. in the Resolution CentreLocated in My Account, the PayPal resource for resolving issues between buyers and sellers. to contact a seller directly and resolveA buyer and seller come to an agreement and close the case, or PayPal comes to a decision and closes the case. a problematic transaction. You have 45 days from the payment date to open a dispute. Common reasons for opening a dispute include:

You paid for an item but haven't received it and the seller is uncooperative or nonresponsive.

You received an item that was significantly different from how it was described.

Click the Report a Problem button in the Resolution Centre to open a dispute. Then, provide more information about the issue and post a message to the seller.

Transactions older than 45 days cannot be disputed but should still be reported. PayPal tracks seller performance trends in the event we need to take action to protect other buyers.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thanks for that, we should keep each other updated on the situation


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

I would imagine the fact that everything has been deleted that ebay has intervened. As you can delete listings etc.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Paypal Website said:


> *How do I open a dispute when I haven't received my item or I've received an item which is not as described?*
> 
> You can open a dispute in the 'Resolution Centre' of your PayPal account within 45 days of payment in the event that:


EDIT: Crouch beat me to it.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Just checked paypal. Payment details are gone. Ebay/paypal must be doing something.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Nemises said:


> Just checked paypal. Payment details are gone. Ebay/paypal must be doing something.


My payment details are still there.... I'll keep checking back periodically to see


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

they wont go off paypal


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

My mistake. Details are still there but name is gone.

Bit worrying if you goggle jack3d fake lol.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

OP hereops: I phoned ebay yesterday and they gave me the sellers contact details. However shock fuking horror the phone number doesn't exist(i know, i phoned it) and the address (no postcode) given is essex, yet under the sellers name when looking at feedback it says location is China. The listing has also been removed from my ebay and i too have been sent an item dispatched email. The item is still listed in the resolution center (top right of my ebay page under "HELP"). Ebay informed me that i should wait a week (nxt sat) to allow time for item to arrive before i open a dispute in the resolution centre, yet i feel like many others do that im not gonna receive item for as long as ive got a hole in my ass. Ebay have also informed me that i will get a full refund should the item not turn up.


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

The listing can still be saved from goggle catch by googling swllers name and jack3d. It say items location is essex. No mention out china lol.i


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

But we have now had an email saying itll take 20ish days, so do we wait the 20 days or claim now? lol


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

crouchmagic said:


> But we have now had an email saying itll take 20ish days, so do we wait the 20 days or claim now? lol


Im gonna give it till sat then ring ebay again and start dispute


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Thinking about it now if I knew it would take 25 days to come, I don't think I would of ordered it.


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Ive just checked my email and i too have been sent an email from deastham

Dear ebayer

hello,your item have be dispatched from our Hong Kong Agent,that is Airmail,it will take 20-25 days to come to your

country,please wait it patiently

- deastham


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

To be fair I think it will arrive, I'm just wondering now whether it will be a fake - highly likely at that price, and the fact that it is from china which is pretty much the fake/copycat capitol of the world lol


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Fat said:


> Thinking about it now if I knew it would take 25 days to come, I don't think I would of ordered it.


likewise lol, I thought 5 days was a stretch :laugh:


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Ok, I opened a dispute.

It says claiment is unable to respond, so something is up with account! However it is allowing the claim to be escalated already.


----------



## Muscle (Oct 10, 2010)

How will you know if it is fake? Putting **** in your body could kill you..


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Id imagine it would just be some other pre-workout sup / mix of ingredients


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Morgy said:


> Ive just checked my email and i too have been sent an email from deastham
> 
> Dear ebayer
> 
> ...


Ive just replied to email

Hi, any chance you could tell me why the item has been removed from ebay, in fact why all of your items were removed.. Plus how come your contact details(given to me by ebay)given is essex England, with a phone number that doesn't exist.I have spoken to ebay and they have informed me that i should allow 7 days before setting up a dispute. Please contact me concerning these matters, cheers


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

Morgy said:


> Ive just checked my email and i too have been sent an email from deastham
> 
> Dear ebayer
> 
> ...


got the same email myself


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Juat received the email about waiting 20-25 days too! Im gonna wait till next saturday like Morgy to make a dispute.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Fuk that even if mine does come im not taking it. I wouldnt have bought it if i knew it was from china. It will be fake.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

treb92 said:


> Fuk that even if mine does come im not taking it. I wouldnt have bought it if i knew it was from china. It will be fake.


Will the packaging look genuine? Or will it be obvious if it's fake?


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Fat said:


> Will the packaging look genuine? Or will it be obvious if it's fake?


I'd imagine the contents will just be proplus or something....

Packaging is always very good for hong kong/china...

Have a search for Jack3d retailers on Hong Kong...


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

treb92 said:


> Fuk that even if mine does come im not taking it. I wouldnt have bought it if i knew it was from china. It will be fake.


Same mate i dont want it either. Im just going to dispute it now if i can.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Is there a chance it's real but stolen? Where is jack3d manufactured?


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Fat said:


> Is there a chance it's real but stolen? Where is jack3d manufactured?


If it was coming from this country yes it's likely, but really low priced items from china rings FAKE/COPY alarm bells for pretty much any product


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

vduboli said:


> It is dodgy...also if it is coming from Hong Kong god knows whats in the tub!


Herbs and spices, ull be on fire during your workout, good luck to you all.


----------



## Ts23 (Jan 14, 2011)

for the people asking how do you know it will be fake, 2 scoops before workout and if you feel nothing, its fake.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

To be fair I think it will be a preworkout sup. You can make your own forumulas pretty easy for cheap on some supplement websites.


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

lol great. dreadful english there  wait a week. open the dispute. get your money back. if the item has been sent, you'll still recive it.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> lol great. dreadful english there  wait a week. open the dispute. get your money back. if the item has been sent, you'll still recive it.


Lol that's scamming him then the triads will get involved.


----------



## welshman (May 22, 2008)

I've just opened a dispute, the seller lied about the location and postage time and the fact that ebay have removed the listing suggests they know it's dodgy.

If you paid via paypal I wouldn't worry.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

well ****ed!!!

was looking forward to using this!! :laugh:


----------



## Sharp161 (Jan 31, 2010)

Im same situation got the hong kong email and the item has been removed from my ebay think im guna contact ebay saying about not knowing it was from hong kong see what they say.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Sharp161 said:


> Im same situation got the hong kong email and the item has been removed from my ebay think im guna contact ebay saying about not knowing it was from hong kong see what they say.


be best to do paypal innit?


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Has anyone got a refund from Paypal?

Should I go to resolution center on eBay or Paypal?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to open a dispute as its dissapeared from my ebay history, cheers.

Seondly is jacked even any good, I only ordered it because it was cheap but im now thinking of just ordering a real one anyway.?


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Can someone tell me how to open a dispute as its saying i have to wait until the item arrives.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

go on paypal, dspute resolution, type in transaction id and go from there..


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

resolution center is under "help" on top right hand side of your ebay page


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> lol great. dreadful english there  wait a week. open the dispute. get your money back. if the item has been sent, you'll still recive it.


This was my thinking haha

Just wait in about 2 weeks the clasifides on here will contain about 48 tubs of jack3d for a tenner each


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Although I've been told if u delete an item on eBay all the details go as well

So he could have just sold what he had then money is through paypal , sends items out so he doesn't pay fees poss?? Long shot but maybe it's this haha

Does seem more dodgy the more into it we get.

He was prob thinking I'll put it up and get a few hits. Were as half of Uk-muscle have got some haha

........he would of got away with it if it wasn't for us pesky kids


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

my advice is make a dispute right away the stuff is fake the wholesale price of jacked in the usa is not even £12 run a dispute right away and if they buyer never responds to the dispute you get your money back


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks, just opened a dispute through paypal, not ebay.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

usernameneeded said:


> Although I've been told if u delete an item on eBay all the details go as well
> 
> So he could have just sold what he had then money is through paypal , sends items out so he doesn't pay fees poss?? Long shot but maybe it's this haha
> 
> ...


To be able to sell on ebay he'd need a paypal account and verified bank account so he can delete the listing from his end but it still stands with ebay/paypal


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm going to make a dispute when I'm back home.


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Hes saying it will come in 30 days and I am sure he willd rag it out so you run out of time on the claim,.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

People originally said it could just be stolen, hopefully later I will file a dispute.


----------



## treb92 (Jun 10, 2008)

Wheyman said:


> Hes saying it will come in 30 days and I am sure he willd rag it out so you run out of time on the claim,.


He did but his original listing said 6 days from the uk via royal mail. Surely hes mis-sold us the product under false delivery claims.


----------



## 8103 (May 5, 2008)

Fat said:


> People originally said it could just be stolen, hopefully later I will file a dispute.


this was possible, until we found out its being shipped from china!!

I think pretty much 100% fake

I bought 3 of them, so have filed 3 disputes on paypal..

edit: this is what I wrote

- Item on eBay was said to be delivered Royal Mail Second Class Standard

- Email day after purchase stating that it has been shipped from China and would take 21 days at least

- Looked back on My Ebay and there is no history of the transaction, it has been deleted, why?

I want a full refund. I wouldn't have ordered if I had known it was being shipped from China!! The low price and the fact that the seller removed the listings from eBay suggests that it is a fake product!

I'd like a refund now. I would not have purchased if I had known this.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Well i couldn't file a dispute, so i've phoned ebay and it'll take 8 days for a refund, and i've made them aware there are a lot of folk who aren't too happy about this.

Lets see what happens now.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

We're sorry there's a problem with your purchase. The seller has been notified and a case has been opened for you in the Resolution Centre.

We encourage our sellers to do their best to work things out directly with you. Please wait for the seller to respond to the case before taking further action.

If you can't work things out before 29 Sep, 2011, or the seller hasn't responded, you can ask Customer Support to review the case and make a final decision.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Definitely gonna open a dispute when I'm home...


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive just been looking for the nutritionel info of Jack3d and I cant find anything online saying how much Protein/Carbs/Fat thats in it anyone know??


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

I would imagine it's calories mainly come from some CHO. So maybe 25-50 kcal at a guess.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Just looked at ingredients, looks like negligible kcals.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

So no carbs or anything?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

At 5.5g a serving/scoop, it would be negligible anyway (it's maybe got a few kcals, but so does calorie free sweetener, or sugar free gum etc). So none worth thinking about. 

Edit: unless you have a condition that requires you to avoid any CHO.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Stuff sounds amazing to me there must be a catch lol?? Do you use it Greenspin?


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> Stuff sounds amazing to me there must be a catch lol?? Do you use it Greenspin?


Nope, not tried it.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

you tried any pre wrkout things?


----------



## Mylo (Sep 5, 2011)

It's decent dizzee, don't have too late in the day though or you'll likely be in for one restless night!


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

I usually train at about 6 so was thinking just drink it at around half 5? you think that will be ok?


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I have raised a dispute in paypal the other day, not heard anything from them yet.


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Dizzee! said:


> you tried any pre wrkout things?


Yeah, Superpump250 and Pulse. Maybe do some searches on the forum, or look in the NOX section of the site in the supplements category.


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Ive decided to get someMetrx SStrawberry whey,My protein milk protein,Alpha man and liquid egg whites. and a tub of Jack3d to try.

Its all just trial and error with supplements i think isnt it? Ive had reflex whey and my protein true whey or something like that and I dont like either of them taste wise! Iknow its about the quality but at the end of the day if i dont like the taste its going to stop me drinking them


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Doing 2.5 scoops is similar to some Billy lol


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

We are sorry you are having an issue with the item you purchased. Here's what happens next:

Seller has been notified

Your seller has been informed that you have not received your item. They now have 10 days to respond to the case. Most sellers will respond with shipping status information or issue you a refund.


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

i just opened a dispute. automatically escalated to a claim by Ebay (probably due to the other disputes raised against the seller)

here is what i wrote if anyone wants to copy and paste. i copied and edited what member crouchmagic had sent them.

Buyer:

Item on eBay was said to be delivered Royal Mail Second Class Standard from UK.

Email 2 days after purchase stating that it has been shipped from Hong Kong and would take 20-25 days to arrive -

Looked back on My Ebay and there is no history of the transaction, it has been deleted, why?

I want a full refund. I wouldn't have ordered if I had known it was being shipped from Hong Kong.

The low price and the fact that the listing has been removed from eBay suggests that it is a fake product. I'd like a refund now.

I would not have purchased if I had known this was shipping from Hong Kong, that it would take 25 days to deliver and that the listing has been suspiciously removed from all trace on Ebay.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

got my refund there today

to good to be true!


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Paypal have sent me a tracking number.....Great


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

need2bodybuild said:


> Paypal have sent me a tracking number.....Great


You'll probably still get a refund I think.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Fat said:


> You'll probably still get a refund I think.


I hope so coz whatever that crap is it's no good to me lol.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I got a refund because they said he didn't provide any tracking info, what should I do with my 10 fake jack3d if they come? lol


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Fat said:


> I got a refund because they said he didn't provide any tracking info, what should I do with my 10 fake jack3d if they come? lol


Paypal just sent me a message saying that the seller has provided tracking info, but i dont want fake jack3d :-/ gonna have to wait till it comes and then complain that its fake. **** sake!


----------



## gummyp (Aug 16, 2011)

But if he's shipping from hong kong surely that breaks the rules and gets you a refund?

Worse comes to worse ask the bank to do a chargeback


----------



## Morgy (Jan 21, 2006)

Ive had a refund via ebay:thumb:, same as fat said, seller didn't provide any tracking info


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

Got my refund this morning!


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

I think it's on ebay for 19.99 mate...and they got a new flavour out


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

lee85 said:


> I think it's on ebay for 19.99 mate...and they got a new flavour out


I ordered some grape bubblegum and it's arrive today, can't wait to take it tomorrow. Haven't used the stuff since last year


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

i had a tracking number emailed to me from paypal on 30th september. the dodgy site and tracking number didnt work. lol.

rest of the email said:

If you still haven't received your item, you don't need to do anything. We

will review the information submitted by the seller, and this investigation

will continue. We'll notify you as soon as we get more information about

your case.

hopefully just sit and wait....


----------



## Redbeard85 (Mar 26, 2011)

Mr-Ponting said:


> I ordered some grape bubblegum and it's arrive today, can't wait to take it tomorrow. Haven't used the stuff since last year


It doesn't matter what pre-workout I decide to try, I always mark it against Jack3d, and Jack3d wins, lol!! Great product mate, and that one tastes funky...thank f*ck it's not all about the taste


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Mr-Ponting said:


> I ordered some grape bubblegum and it's arrive today, can't wait to take it tomorrow. Haven't used the stuff since last year


And you hope it is actually what it says it is 

Good luck let us know


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Anyone receive there Jack3d? I got my refund :laugh:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

BBK said:


> Anyone receive there Jack3d? I got my refund :laugh:


I got a refund but no jack3d maybe it was never going to come


----------



## Tom90 (Jan 29, 2010)

I bought mine off eBay, got bubblegum flavour

Took 2 scoops for legs yesterday and never had a session like it


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

I actually only just got round(remembered) to lodge the complaint lol. still waiting on the refund from them

where is cheapest for jack3d then

still got to try it


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Anyone had any email troubles since this..?


----------



## Gator (Apr 10, 2011)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> Anyone had any email troubles since this..?


What do you mean mate, i got my refund ages ago. No email probs


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

my account ended up getting blocked. hacked & sent loads of spam emails to my contacts etc. not sure if related , which was was I was asking.


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i got an email off paypal today saying they were refunding me the full amount

did anyone else got a blindfold in the post or was that just me ????


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

ive not had any problems with my mail or funny emails so could just be a strange coinsidence


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

Think someones going to kidnap you mate.. it was a threat


----------



## coflex (May 10, 2010)

what exactly is jack3d supposed to do????

i got a tub for the fist time and took 3 scoops 40mins before training and i noticed nothing!

i believed all the hype about it....


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

i think i just got the kinky con man then haha


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

usernameneeded said:


> i think i just got the kinky con man then haha


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Singh01 (Jan 28, 2011)

I got a blind fold! I was like what the ****...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Singh01 said:


> I got a blind fold! I was like what the ****...


Bahahaha! Me too! What a cheeky cvnt!!


----------



## Greenspin (Dec 27, 2010)

Are people saying that they didn't receive fake Jack3d? And instead have acquired a genuine chines blindfold. Result!


----------



## lewism6 (Aug 6, 2008)

im still waiting for my refund. Paypal have apologised for it taking so long. bit annoying!


----------



## usernameneeded (Sep 24, 2009)

Yeah I got a packet went to open it in the kitchen with my dad stood next to me , I cut open the top and was like WTF ....as I was trying to think what I'd ordered and slide off tryi g not draw any attention to my self or get asked what I'd ordered  went upstairs opened it still confused. Then realised it had a tracking numbed check and it was the same as the one he said the jack3d was so let paypal know


----------



## Wheyman (Sep 6, 2011)

Just to clarify did anyone who bought the £12.50 jack3ed with free shaker every get anything in the post? I got a refund.


----------

